# Daisy kidded!!! (Our first kids!!)



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

We are SO FREAKING EXCITED right now!!!! We got home an hour ago from dinner to find 2 DOELINGS!! It's our first kidding & we are new to goats (just got Daisy & another 8 week old doe a month ago). We are over the moon! I loooooove them so much! I'll take more pics & upload them tomorrow morning. Daisy is being amazing as a first time mama & the kids are nursing & all is well with the world .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh AWESOME! Congrats!!!!!!!!  The first one is so fun! 

Tips: You might want to dip their cords, and also, if you notice your doe has a really swollen vulva, she probably tore. Not that I am an expert, just saying some of the things I learned my first time!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow congratulations on the babies!!!! You hit the jackpot with twin does


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies for sure!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG they are precious!!! Cuteness overload!
And 2 doelings! WOO HOO!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like you had an awesome first kidding, two does and mama did it all herself!! Congrats, on your new little girls


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oooh! They're adorable!!! Are you going to keep them? 

P.S. I have a ND/Pygmy doe named Daisy as well, who also gave me all girls this year!! Looks like it was a good year for the Daisies of the goat world! LOL


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

How lovely! They are adorable!


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks friends! We are so in love with them!! Here's some more photos from this morning


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , you hit the jackpot , didnt you !!!! They are gorgeous , I love the light colored one !!!! Momma looks very proud of herself , and so she should be 
If thats you in the picture , you sure do look ecstatic to say the least , lolol
So happy for you  I love when someones excitement comes through on their emails , makes me smile , lolol.
Love the picture of the little boy , now that is definitely framable 
And the one with them nose to nose , very , very cute 
Congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , just something i noticed and I dont know if its a problem of not .
About the collar on the momma , should she have it one right now with the little ones bouncing around her soon ? Just afraid the babies could get their legs caught up in it .


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh yeah I'll definitely take it off! Thanks for the tip! I didn't even think of that! Any & all tips about new babies etc are very welcomed


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Just keep an eye on them. Have you dipped their cords? They are probably dried by now, just wondering.


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah we did that last night. They are dry now


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Good job.  Sounds like you are doing great! Do you know that they got colostrum?


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

They have been nursing pretty much since they came out (we got home right after they were born)


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't get enough of these little girls!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

You are so lucky! I got 2 sets of twin bucklings, one set was stillborn. Not a good year for me.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm so happy for you! My only kids were boys.  We still have them, but they have to be sold soon. *sigh* Even all of my lambs were boys, so we can't keep any of the babies for anything except food and wethers. Your babies are VERY cute! I love ND babies!


----------



## Mfanie (May 27, 2018)

Congrats


----------

